# Domainweiterleitung und htaccess



## Skribi (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem bei der Verknüpfung zweier Dinge, die ich gerne bei einer Weiterleitung einrichten möchte:

1. Ich habe eine Domain "meinedomain.de". Da die eigentliche Seite, die dem Nutzer angezeigt werden soll, in einem Unterverzeichnis liegt, habe ich einen 301 redirect in der index.php angelegt:


```
header("HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently"); 
 header("Status: 301 Moved Permanently");
 header("Location:http://www.meinedomain.de/new/index.php");
 header("Connection:close"); 
 exit;
```

2. Ich möchte das Unterverzeichnis "/new/" gerne nicht in der URL angezeigt bekommen, dafür habe ich in der htaccess einen rewrite geschrieben:


```
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
 RewriteEngine on
 RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.meinedomain\.de/new/$
 RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.meinedomain.de/$1 [L,R=301] 
</IfModule>
```

Nun bekomme ich leider eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt, dass ein redirect loop vorliegt. Ich kann das Problem nachvollziehen (es wird zunächst auf Unterverzeichnis verwiesen, welche dann zurück auf die index.php verweist, wodürch das Spiel von neuem losgeht, richtig?), habe jedoch keine Idee, wie ich dieses Problem umgehen kann...

Ich bin wie immer für jegliche Hilfe dankbar!

Besten Gruss

Skribi


----------

